# [Kernel]Comment savoir la version de son Kernel ? (resolu)

## Gaetan

Salut a tous, et merci d'avance des futures reponses.

J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un me dise comment fait-on pour savoir notre kernel ? J'en suis a la partie 7c du handbook, a la fin => il faut remplacer "kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1" par le sien ... mais je me souviens plus du mien.

Need some help thanks in advance   :Smile: 

PS : J'ai emerge gentoo-sources, et le DEPMOD est 3.0.6-gentoo, je ne sais pas si ca peut aider.Last edited by Gaetan on Wed Nov 02, 2011 7:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

```
$ uname -r
```

EDIT: Au temps pour moi. Cette commande est pou connaître le noyau qui tourne. Là, tu es en train d'en installer un (qui forcément ne tourne pas). Tu peux l'appeler comme tu veux. Gérard par exemple. Bien sûr il faudra garder le même nom ensuite lorsque tu configureras le chargeur de démarrage.

EDIT2: Pour quand même répondre à ta question, la commande suivante devrait te donner la réponse :

```
$ ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## Gaetan

Merci de ta reponse rapide et efficace !   :Smile: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> EDIT2: Pour quand même répondre à ta question, la commande suivante devrait te donner la réponse :
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /usr/src/linux
> ```
> ...

 

Ou sinon, pour pinailler :

```
eselect kernel list
```

Le kernel avec une étoile est celui vers lequel pointe le lien symbolique.

----------

